# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime Ditelindjen  KSANTHI

## stern

*Nga zemra Urimet me te mira per ty

U befsh 100 vjec

Shendet gezime dhe cdo te mire ne jete

*

----------


## e panjohura

_Shum urime per Ty,Ksanthi!Shendet dhe mbaresi ne jete te  uroj_

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Z.  KSANTHI , pranoni edhe nga unë urime më të përzemërta për ditëlindje...
Shumë shëndet, harmoni në jetë bashkë me më të dashurit...*

----------


## USA NR1

wow Ksanthi paska ditelindjen


*Te Uroj Ditelindjen dhe cdo te mira ne jete Ksanthi bashke me familjen tuaj,GEZUAR*

----------


## davidd

edhe 100 te tjera te lumtura ksanthi

----------


## Kaligula

Këtu ku jam aktualisht nuk na lënë "të dërgojmë lule apo dhurata" (në punë) kështu që besoj se do të mjaftohesh me urimet më të sinqerta nga ana ime >

*Uroj qe ta kalosh sa me bukur sot me miqtë e tu 

 ky vit të të plotësojë të gjitha dëshirat dhe planet e tua 

 dhe eeejjjjjjj shijo cdo sek të kesaj jete, se koha kaloka kaq shpejt pa e marre vesh*

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Urimee  :buzeqeshje: .......

----------


## Albela

*Urime Ksanthi 
paç veç mirsi ne jeten tende dhe kalofsh sa me bukur kte dit dhe te tjerat qe vijn pas*

----------


## kriko-38

Urime ksanthi te plotesofshin te gjith deshirat.............

----------


## prenceedi

*G E Z U A R* *K S A N TH I* *EDHE 100*

----------


## Nete

Urime ksanthi edhe 100 tjera ,suksese e lumturi ne jete.

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

_Urime ditëlindjen KSANTHI, uroj që t'i presësh edhe 100 të tjera duke pasur gjithëmonë shëndet, harmoni dhe dashuri familjare._

----------


## Rina_87

*Urime Ksanthi ! Edhe 100 tjera !*

----------


## Besoja

Ububuja se desh më kaloi...
Edhe 100 Ksanthi dhe jetë të lumtur!

----------


## aMLe

*Gezuar ditelindjen!
U befsh sa vjec te duash 
Gezim,lumturi dhe dashuri pac gjithmone ne jete !
Shume urime!!*

----------


## busavata

*urime ditlindja Ksanthi 
ti deshiroj te gjitha te mirat qe zemra jote i do 
i festofsh edhe 100 tjera 
GEZUAR*

----------


## martini1984

gezuar diten e jetes

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditëlindjen Ksanthi, edhe 100 vite të tjera të lumtura.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urimet e mia te perzemerta Ksanthi,
Paq shendet fat dhe lumturi ne jet.*

----------


## mia@

U befsh 100 vjec!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

